

This computer costs just $13 [video] - gregg1982
http://mashable.com/2012/11/10/single-board-computer/

======
jlhonora
They are intended for really different purposes:

Raspberry Pi: 512M RAM, ~700 MHz @700mA. Usage: replacement for desktop
computers or media centers. Stellaris: 32k RAM, 80 MHz @30mA. Usage: Embedded
systems, sensor networks. Good luck trying to mount a Debian-like OS in the
stellaris.

Anyways, another "great" technical article from Mashable.

Disclaimer: I use Stellaris, msp430 and other TI tools daily.

------
raimue
This is not a general-purpose computer, this is a microcontroller. This
Stellaris LaunchPad is comparable to many other small devices such as the
Arduino family. These boards are used for embedded development and are not
able to run a full-blown desktop operating system such as Linux, but instead
run smaller programs with the purpose to control LEDs or motors.

------
qznc
It is called "Stellaris Launchpad":

[http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/stellaris_head.html?DCMP=s...](http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/stellaris_head.html?DCMP=stellaris-
launchpad&HQS=stellaris-launchpad-b)

------
DanBC
Wired's Geek Dad has a better write up of same board
([http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/11/a-13-arm-single-
board-c...](http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/11/a-13-arm-single-board-
computer/))

------
ojbyrne
I found the phrase "just like DOS" kind of funny - presumably the writer has a
Mac, and has never touched Terminal.

~~~
Falling3
Yea that phrase also caught me off guard and had me wondering what year this
was.

~~~
arrrg
Why? DOS is probably the CLI by far most people know. Naming anything else
would be pretty stupid.

------
agl
Seems very similar, and at a similar price, to a family of ST boards, which
have been out for a while: <http://www.st.com/jp/evalboard/product/252419.jsp>

------
ChuckMcM
I did one of the TI seminars and got one of their eval boards for free. Their
'StellarisWare' which was basically a bunch of code which did the basic stuff
you needed (like init all the registers and what not, provide a simple
printf() etc) was really handy. And GCC support was pretty complete, unpacked
the archive and blam, was using gmake to build demos on my Linux box. I still
fired up the Windows VM to run the downloader as it worked better than the
tools on Linux but still, very nice kit. I have encouraged them to add a bit
more RAM to their line.

------
makmanalp
Pretty cool, but has no graphics out, which excludes a lot of what people are
using the raspberry pi for.

------
zokier
I think it's bit a stretch to call Cortex-M series MCU a "computer". Can you
even program it on itself?

------
oakwhiz
I got mine for free.

